# I just got a new ten gallon tank, are these fish ok to put in?



## jayMeg (Aug 6, 2010)

Ok, i just got a ten gallon tank. Itss my very first tank, but my bother had a 29 gallon tank growing up. I'm asking the experts here if these fish would be ok to put together in a ten gallon tank: 

1 or 2 emerald green corydoras 
1 mickey mouse platy
1 long finned zebra danio
1 GloFish
and maybe a snail when they come back in stock? (mid- september) 

and also, what is the maximum size those fish would grow?

And one more thing, my cousin just got a 4 gallon tank, and i know that is small, but what kind of fish could go in there? Thank you so much!

-jayMeg;-)


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

HI and wlecome to the forum. The only fish that could be in your 10 gallon are the platy( dependeding if you want male or a female and if you want more platies watch out for breeding or teritorial behavior) and the snail. What kind of snail do you want?

The other fishes are all schooling fish and the 10 gallon isn't big enuogh for them( Trust me!! I had zebra danios like 5 of them in a 10 gallon and they were so active that they killed 2 of my previous fishes and I can see why a 40 gallon or larger tank will be acceptable for them). They need to be in schools of 5 or more. For the best results 6 or more will go for.


----------



## OscarLoverJim (Jul 20, 2010)

jayMeg said:


> Ok, i just got a ten gallon tank. Itss my very first tank, but my bother had a 29 gallon tank growing up. I'm asking the experts here if these fish would be ok to put together in a ten gallon tank:
> 
> 1 or 2 emerald green corydoras
> 1 mickey mouse platy
> ...


 
I'd think those fish would be OK in a ten gallon assuming the proper filtration and all that, they're all smaller not so massive fish. Since your brother had a tank previously you know about cycling?

I'd say a 4 gallon tank is good only for maybe a single betta


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

hi =) welcome aboard. agreed danios are better of in a group min 6 of a kind even cory's should be kept in a group. plus the paties might nip at the long fins of the danio.


----------



## La Reina (Oct 25, 2009)

kitten_penang said:


> hi =) welcome aboard. agreed danios are better of in a group min 6 of a kind even cory's should be kept in a group. plus the paties might nip at the long fins of the danio.


I've never experienced fin nipping from a platy.

I would go with a trio of platies (1m, 2F but you don't have room for babies. You'd need another tank for them.) or three males if you don't want babies.

With some shrimp or three pygmy cories if you could find some. You could add a mystery snail but keep in mind you will have to feed it COPPER FREE algae wafers.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

yup they do it when they are in breeding mode lol


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

kitten_penang said:


> yup they do it when they are in breeding mode lol



I think it depends on the personality of the fish, I have 6 and never seen any platys find nip and I have a Gourami in the tank, at most I see them chase another fish away but only occasionally and its usually another platy.

As for your Emerald Green Cory, I'm assuming that is the same fish that is listed in our profiles as the Emerald Catfish (<click gray name to see profile), just like Corys they need to be kept in groups of at least 3 if not more. I have 5 in my tank, and they seem to be a pretty social fish from what I've seen of them so far.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

fair enough some maybe pleasant but it has happen before =)


----------



## sik80 (Mar 16, 2010)

konstargirl said:


> HI and wlecome to the forum. The only fish that could be in your 10 gallon are the platy( dependeding if you want male or a female and if you want more platies watch out for breeding or teritorial behavior) and the snail. What kind of snail do you want?
> 
> The other fishes are all schooling fish and the 10 gallon isn't big enuogh for them( Trust me!! I had zebra danios like 5 of them in a 10 gallon and they were so active that they killed 2 of my previous fishes and I can see why a 40 gallon or larger tank will be acceptable for them). They need to be in schools of 5 or more. For the best results 6 or more will go for.


i agree. all except the platy should be kept in groups of 5 or more. danios, including the glofish (which is a genetically modified zebra danio) require more swim space than a 10 gallon can offer


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm picking up on an issue mentioned in a former post. Quite correctly it stated that danio and corys need to be in a group.

The reason is that these are "shoaling" fish. They live together in very large groups, sometimes hundreds of them, in the wild, and they see this as protection but also frequently there is a social order within that group. Fish that expect to be together will often become stressed on their own (or even with 1 or 2), and that makes them more susceptible to health problems. They can also become aggressive to other fish. So keeping shoaling fish in groups is important.

And that brings us to a 10g which is not enough space for a group of active swimming fish like danio. There are smaller fish that would be lovely in a 10g, several species under the cyprinids and one (Ember Tetra) under the characins.

If the emerald cory is really a cory, namely Corydoras aeneus, then a group of 3 in a 10g would be fine. But if it is the Brochis splendens "emerald" then no, as this fish gets larger. Larger fish impact more on water quality as well as the physical space.

You can see the fish profiles by clicking the second tab from the left in the blue bar across the top, or click on the shaded name of fish in posts.


----------

